# Old Mansfield 1969-1970 electric guitar "Les Paul" - Worth fixing?



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

So, my friends, I've just retrieved my old, and first, electric guitar which dates back 1969 or 1970 !!!
It is in seriously bad shape though ... my brother had salvaged it (or should I say "rescued") when my parents moved from the old house to their one. I'm sure my Mom, knowing that she never keeps "old" stuff, would have thrown it away.
This goes back to the mid-seventies --- Gosh, That is OLD news!!

Anyway, I plugged it in this morning and it DID produce some "sounds" (with strings that would be at least 30 years old).
There is a fair amount of rusty stuff on both pickups and the No. 3 and 4 strings do not produce any sound at all. I suppose they are partly fried! (the pickups, I meant).

I would like to keep the old guitar as a "souvenir" of my very first electric guitar but it would also be nice if it could be played.

The big question: Would it be worth it?

I'll post some pictures when I have more time.
BTW, this thing does show any model/serial anywhere ... any chance of finding out what those are, if any?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics. Please consider taking quite a few (we love pics), including closeups of the tuners, nut, frets, pickups, controls and inside the control cavity.

Once the pics are posted, someone should be able to help you with information about the model, etc.



JacquesP said:


> The big question: Would it be worth it?


I think it depends on how much you want to spend on the (possibly/probably) needed parts, how much extra time you have to devote to it and your expectations of the final results of restoring it.

I would enjoy doing something like this and have bought some inexpensive guitars from Kijiji and brought them "back to life". I have the luxury of time as I'm retired and have quite a few hand tools, a dedicated bench for guitar electronics, etc. I also have several friends that do this type of thing and can go over my questions with them.

EDIT: This might interest you...
I found a Mansfield Guitar ?!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

IMHO, if it has a bolt-on neck, it's not a project worth doing. If it's a set neck and a good player, it may be worth it however. YMMV, given whatever sentimental value this guitar has for you...


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Answering to both of you Greco and Gtone:
Here are some pictures Looks pretty rough!!
... yes, it is a "bolt-on neck" !! Bad, right?
As I said, it would be nice if I could play it, and the fact that the pickups (at least one of them) seem fried at the 3rd and 4th strings ... could well be a shot in the dark.
I wonder if I can find some old/original/replacement stuff.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

More pictures ...


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

greco said:


> Looking forward to the pics. Please consider taking quite a few (we love pics), including closeups of the tuners, nut, frets, pickups, controls and inside the control cavity.
> 
> Once the pics are posted, someone should be able to help you with information about the model, etc.


I'll have more pictures ... for the control knobs and the insides.
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Just because the neck is bolt on doesn’t mean it is not worth fixing up. I have played some really nice bolt neck Les Pauls. You won’t get as much if you decide to sell it but if it plays well and it means something to you I’d restore it. Even if it needs new pickups and electronics you should be able to get the parts for under $150. Checkout guitarfetish.com. Cleaned up a bit and in working order if it’s a decent player it is worth at least $350 or so.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If it was red, It might have been the one I bought my son way back then. He sold it when I wasn't looking. I do remember he had bought Fender Tele knobs for it at Steve's in TO. It was a big deal to go to Steve's in Toronto back then. If I had known he was going to sell it, I would have told him to put the original knobs back on it. The Fenders weren't cheap . . . Kid's. He's almost 50 now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Your guitar is in much better condition than I imagined before seeing the pics.
VERY NICE!!









Have you done any kind of work on guitars in the past? 

Can you solder?



JacquesP said:


> ... yes, it is a "bolt-on neck" !! Bad, right?


Many Teles and Strats have bolt-on necks. They don't seem to be all that bad. 
Some people even like them.
(I'm ducking the flames...LOL)



JacquesP said:


> As I said, it would be nice if I could play it, and the fact that the pickups (at least one of them) seem fried at the 3rd and 4th strings ... could well be a shot in the dark.


It is interesting that only 2 strings are not sounding. I'm thinking it might somehow just be the ancient strings and not the pickups that are to blame.



JacquesP said:


> I wonder if I can find some old/original/replacement stuff.


Personally, I wouldn't even try. I would work with what you have for now.

More questions:

How do the tuners look? 
Have the plastic knobs on the tuners deteriorated? Do they turn smoothly?
How is the fret wear?...especially on the first 5 frets or so.

@laristotle is a friend of mine that has done a lot of of this type of "restoration" work with a variety of guitars. I'm sure that he (and hopefully many other forum members) will comment and make suggestions. 

Sorry about all the questions. As you can tell, I like these projects and the challenges they present.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I am looking for a 24-3/4" neck for a project. If playable please do not discard without contacting me.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, I would fix it. There is not likely much more than the pickups or electrics that need repairing. Having your first guitar is always desirable.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

I'll reply to all of you in a short while .. in the meantime, here are more pictures of the knobs, switch and the "insides" ...
Picture 1 and 2: the knobs and the "insides" ...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Tap on the slugs with a metal object to see if it’s the pickup or the strings.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Aren’t Mansfields made by Ibanez?


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Pictures 3 and 4 : the switch and the "insides" ...


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

and, finally, the upper neck and its tuners/plastic knobs ... yes, they are showing some (lots?) of deterioration and they are indeed a little hard to turn with the strings on, but moving freely with no strings.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

_Mansfield guitar brand started by the Peate Family who had a music store on Mansfield Street in Montreal since 1899. In the late 60s early 70s they had these good quality but low-cost guitars made in Japan to almost identical standards as the big name brands here in America. Hoshino Gakki (Ibanez factory) produced these guitars.
_
Start with a fresh set of strings and see how it feels.
Even as a wall hanger, it's cool to still have your first guitar.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Kerry Brown said:


> Just because the neck is bolt on doesn’t mean it is not worth fixing up. I have played some really nice bolt neck Les Pauls. You won’t get as much if you decide to sell it but if it plays well and it means something to you I’d restore it. Even if it needs new pickups and electronics you should be able to get the parts for under $150. Checkout guitarfetish.com. Cleaned up a bit and in working order if it’s a decent player it is worth at least $350 or so.


I did check that site: gosh! Loads of stuff there!
If I were to send an email for info, it does specify that :

*"What Parts Fit My Guitar?*
_Sorry we cannot tell specifically what fits your guitar based on manufacturer, model name or serial #. Most manufacturers made and still make MANY, MANY versions of the same model with slight changes in hardware. We include measured drawings for almost all of our products, and a good hands-on measurement of what you have will be the first step to replacing parts. Many parts DO FIT, but need very slight adjustment to fit well." (quoted from the Guitarfish.com site)_


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Tap on the slugs with a metal object to see if it’s the pickup or the strings.


You beat me to it.

The results of the testing will be interesting as only one pickup is "symptomatic" and this assumedly a bar magnet.

Mysteries are so much fun.
_
_


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

greco said:


> Your guitar is in much better condition than I imagined before seeing the pics.
> VERY NICE!!
> 
> 
> ...


I've replied to some of your lines with a bold/italic lettering added to them.
Comments and questions well appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> I am looking for a 24-3/4" neck for a project. If playable please do not discard without contacting me.


I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Tap on *the slugs* with a metal object to see if it’s the pickup or the strings.


Slugs ??
And what exactly do I attempt to do here?


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

laristotle said:


> _Mansfield guitar brand started by the Peate Family who had a music store on Mansfield Street in Montreal since 1899. In the late 60s early 70s they had these good quality but low-cost guitars made in Japan to almost identical standards as the big name brands here in America. Hoshino Gakki (Ibanez factory) produced these guitars.
> _
> Start with a fresh set of strings and see how it feels.
> Even as a wall hanger, it's cool to still have your first guitar.


Yeah ... I guess this is a logical first step.
Strange enough about those two strings not being "picked up" by the pickups!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I would retrofit with TV Jones, if it is playable. Just a thought...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JacquesP said:


> Slugs ??


Screw heads


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

greco said:


> You beat me to it.
> 
> The results of the testing will be interesting as only one pickup is "symptomatic" and this assumedly a bar magnet.
> 
> Mysteries are so much fun.





laristotle said:


> Screw heads


OK, good !
Time to get back to it then. 
I'll "tap" on both pickups "slugs" ... we'll see what happens.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

BTW, I'll have another piece of old (again) equipment that will need a bit of info ... old tube amp (head) from the late 60's!
Not even sure if it works ... haven't yet turned it ON, nor tried to.
In the meantime, I have to restring the old Mansfield with half decent strings which I do not have at the moment.
That'll have to wait until next week ... rats!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a Mansfield guitar from roughly the same era that a workmate gave me. It was apparently his guitar from his band days in high school. It's a replica of the Mosrite Combo semi-acoustic, and very authentic in a surprising number of respects. The major difference is that the pickups are humbuckers, rather than the P90-style single coils on actual Mosrites. But because the house brand was Mansfield, they used the stylized M-cut on the headstock, and the big M decal as well, just like "real" Mosrites. Very well made compared to a lot of the crap sold in department stores at the time.

Conceivably they moved, but during the period when your guitar was made, Peate's were located on St. Catherine, _near_ Mansfield. I used to ogle the Gibsons in their window. I don't think they're there anymore.

The build is likely quite good, so worth salvaging. If the pot are scratchy, they can be cleaned and restored. The pickups will be standard size, so feel free to order up some from Guitarfetish. Heck, try some Filtertron clones.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JacquesP said:


> BTW, I'll have another piece of old (again) equipment that will need a bit of info ... *old tube amp (head) from the late 60's!*
> Not even sure if it works ... haven't yet turned it ON, nor tried to.


@Frenchy99 is the fellow to talk to. He usually buys about one tube amp every week or so.

With any luck, he might live not too far from you as I'm quite certain he is somewhere in Quebec.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That neck plate is from the earlier Japanese construction 1969-74 aprox. New pups and good tuners and I bet it screams. Worth a try. 

There’s an Ibanez here in toronto with MJS pickups in it for $500. Buy it, swap the pups, sell the Ibanez for $475 and voila. That would be my MO


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I used to have a Mann LP from the same era/factory (Ibanez for Canada).
If you could find some old Gotoh pups, that'd be close to original.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

JacquesP said:


> ... yes, it is a "bolt-on neck" !! Bad, right?
> As I said, it would be nice if I could play it, and the fact that the pickups (at least one of them) seem fried at the 3rd and 4th strings ... could well be a shot in the dark.
> I wonder if I can find some old/original/replacement stuff.


I wouldn't worry about the bolt on neck.
I got the same advice about modding my Les Paul copy & I am glad I ignored it.

If you don't play the guitar as is & it won't really bring much if you sell it--then fix it up to something you like.
Be aware that you won't recover your expenses if you sell it (Unless you're famous & that will be because you're famous, not because of the guitar itself)
And don't spend too much--but make it into something you like & will play.

I play mine a lot more than I did before the mods.
It was worth out to me.

Will it be worth it to you?
Maybe.
I'd look into it.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> @Frenchy99 is the fellow to talk to. He usually buys about one tube amp every week or so.
> 
> With any luck, he might live not too far from you as I'm quite certain he is somewhere in Quebec.


He`s about 6 hrs from me ! Just around the corner ! 

Thanks for thinking of me !


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The copy is the one on the right
The one on the left is a modded Gibson with a set neck.
It was used & modded when I got it, I just did some different mods.
I love playing both of these.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice Guitar you got there @JacquesP !

I would restore it, mind you, I restore everything ! 

Mansfield are nice instruments, Yes they are the house brand for Peate's music store. They have a info on the web site in the Vintage section...

I have several Mansfield, a combo like @mhammer has.

EB-0 long neck.

a nice Jazz

Curious to find out what you have as a tube amp. Post pics!!! I`m a pic junky ! 

As for pick ups, any hums for LP`s will work in your guitar. Just need to solder them in.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Does the vibrato arm on your Mosrite clone work well? Mine gives me trouble. You likely noticed that the holes for mounting the strings are staggered in order to provide differential pull on the various string gauges and wound vs unwound. I bought a new roller bridge for it, because the little plastic rollers on the stock bridge did not want to roll easily, even after lubrication. I still have to install it, though.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Does the vibrato arm on your Mosrite clone work well? Mine gives me trouble. You likely noticed that the holes for mounting the strings are staggered in order to provide differential pull on the various string gauges and wound vs unwound. I bought a new roller bridge for it, because the little plastic rollers on the stock bridge did not want to roll easily, even after lubrication. I still have to install it, though.



Sorry Mark, I don't recall...

Mine is missing the trem arm and the guitar does not get much use. Hell, I offered it to a friend about 5 years ago for $200 to make room for my renovations and happy to say he did not jump on it ! 

I was giving stuff away back then ! My wife had convinced me at the time that I had to much stuff  

I`ll see if I can dig it out in the next few weeks...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> He`s about 6 hrs from me !


Almost everything is at least 6 hours from the North Pole (Gotcha)


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> He`s about 6 hrs from me ! Just around the corner !
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me !


Hey Frenchy !!
I thought of sending you some pics of this very old tube amp ... dating back to 1969-1970.
I plugged it in today and it lits up; I couldn't plug an external speaker to it as I don't have one. Not sure if it works or not.
The last picture has blue arrows indicating where I can see the tubes lit up.
Anyway, the brand plate is gone: no way to know what this is. Made in Canada says the back info.
No idea about the wattage either. Probably very small in power.
Let me know what you can make of this.
BTW, where are you in Québec from 6 hours away? Gatineau?
Cheers!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Jacques!



JacquesP said:


> Hey Frenchy !!
> I thought of sending you some pics of this very old tube amp ... dating back to 1969-1970.


Based on the Pictures, this is a Stencil Garnet made tube amp. Serial number would place it 1973-74, the transformer numbers would determined this more. The picture is not clear so that I can make out the model number but I would imagine this to be two 6V6 for 17 watts of power.




JacquesP said:


> I plugged it in today and it lits up; I couldn't plug an external speaker to it as I don't have one. Not sure if it works or not.


NEVER !!!  I repeat, never light up a tube amp without speakers connected.  A tube amp needs a speaker load not burn out the output transformer...  Ne jamais allumer sans haut parleurs....



JacquesP said:


> BTW, where are you in Québec from 6 hours away?


Greater Montreal region...

This would make a nice little amp, its a small PA head, so great as is for bass.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

JacquesP said:


> Also, any idea where I could find some replacement pickups for my Manfield?
> The knobs (insides - electronics) will evidently have to be replaced ... scratchy sound when I move them. (volume knobs).


Any decent pickups will work. 

As for your pots, contact cleaner will take care of those, just reg maintenance...


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> Hi Jacques!
> Thanks for the reply ! Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> ...


(I did some replying within the quote ...)
Well, all I need to do now is to get back to my brother here in town and get this very heavy speaker box - the speaker had been replaced with a single 15" ... can't remember the brand, but it is apparently something medium-high grade (for the time period).
Supposedly, it still works.

Again, thanks for the reply and information.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> The picture is not clear so that I can make out the model number


Looks to me like the plate says LN90-2 which would make it a Univox (branded Garnet stencil) I think.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Looks to me like the plate says LN90-2 which would make it a Univox (branded Garnet stencil) I think.


@jb welder for the win !!! 


Garnet made Univox 15 watts PA


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Back to the Mansfield; I have one very much like yours (a GT too). I also have another one with a different branding from a later date. We dated my Mansfield to the early 70's at one time and my other one to 1976. The interesting thing is that the Mansfield, my earlier of these 'Ibanez' LP copies, has a solid body, while the later one has a ply body. My bud in high school had a Mann LP, which was the same guitar, and I had a Pan LP in college, which was also the same guitar (all from whatever factory in Japan made Ibanez). 

Both of play great, sound great, and were easy to set up. I also have fond memories of aforementioned Pan and Mann guitars.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> (all from whatever factory in Japan made Ibanez).




Fujigen Gakki was the main supplier for Ibanez but some also came from Matsumoku and several other Co`s ... Ibanez is just a name brand just like these are...

MANN, Pan, Mansfield, Granada are all White Label instruments. Suppliers or stores that bought a certain quantity of surplus instruments and put theyre name on it. They came from whomever had them at the time.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

hoshino gakki


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@JacquesP 
Did you test the individual pole pieces of the original pickups? How are they?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

This is my first guitar I bought 76 ish and I too have a dilemma whether it is worth fixing up or not.

I think those pups are out of a 80s Tokai and I need some parts!

I was a National.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is totally messing with my head..


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

greco said:


> This is totally messing with my head..
> View attachment 283894


Its a very, very short scale LP !


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> https://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl...hUKEwiWmszYxqfmAhXsvVkKHUvpA4YQMygBegUIARDOAQ
> Fujigen Gakki was the main supplier for Ibanez but some also came from Matsumoku and several other Co`s ... Ibanez is just a name brand just like these are...
> 
> MANN, Pan, Mansfield, Granada are all White Label instruments. Suppliers or stores that bought a certain quantity of surplus instruments and put theyre name on it. They came from whomever had them at the time.


The copy I posted is a Granada--which were Matsumoku made.
They made a large number of brands--often on the same guitars, but the most well known brand they made was Aria (& variations such as Aria Pro II)
It was (& is) a common practice in Japan.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

greco said:


> @JacquesP
> Did you test the individual pole pieces of the original pickups? How are they?


Thanks Greco.
Well, what I did was to tap (gently) with a small screwdriver on each pole, one at a time, for each pickup.
There is "sound" coming from each pole, however, it is scratchy and very irregular: sometimes it does produce a sound, sometimes not and this is very chaotic/irregular as I tried it while turning the volume knobs.
Seems also that two poles on one pickup act very strangely ... sometimes it does produce some sound, sometimes not.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

A little late to the bolt on neck thing. I have to ask. Why is that a problem? Show of hands, how many of you have a set neck strat? Boy those crickets are loud!!! One of those comments that makes no sense. Just like a laminated acoustic guitar is a piece of crap. Never understood that one either. They use veneer to make a laminate. Veneer is the best of the best part of the wood. It's the tenderloin of wood. But it's crap to make a guitar that way.....I'm not talking about plywood, talking about proper laminates. 

I think it is a cool guitar and if you have a few bucks to spend on it why not? Older wood seems to add some kind of mojo to the sound in my opinion


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

335's are laminated.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

player99 said:


> 335's are laminated.


yet tell someone your Yamaha is laminated rosewood.... ah it's crap, not the same as real rosewood.... Umm yes it is


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> A little late to the bolt on neck thing. I have to ask. Why is that a problem? Show of hands, how many of you have a set neck strat? Boy those crickets are loud!!! One of those comments that makes no sense. Just like a laminated acoustic guitar is a piece of crap. Never understood that one either. They use veneer to make a laminate. Veneer is the best of the best part of the wood. It's the tenderloin of wood. But it's crap to make a guitar that way.....I'm not talking about plywood, talking about proper laminates.
> 
> I think it is a cool guitar and if you have a few bucks to spend on it why not? Older wood seems to add some kind of mojo to the sound in my opinion



I made the original "bolt-on neck" comment on post #3 and I stand by it. There's nothing wrong with a bolt-on neck on a Fender, that's what Fender's good at after all, but Gibson copies mostly feature set necks. As a result of these two dichotomies, buyers of Fender copies today, current or old production, tend to put a premium on bolt-on neck models while buyers of Gibson copies tend to go for, you guessed it - set necks. That's why decent quality set-neck LP/SG/Jr/V/Explorer copies from Japan can fetch upward of $1K or more while copies of the same models with bolt-on necks often languish in the sub-$200 range (on a good day) or serve out some other purpose/fate. Ergo, my contention was made against the backdrop of basic supply/demand economics. (Sorry, can't help it - was a financial professional for 27 yrs).

Besides, my comment was prefaced by "IMHO", so don't hate on me for having one.

Last, but not least, my post clearly intimated to disregard the comment if he was considering the project for sentimental reasons, so everyone should just cool the firetruck down and maybe dial a little chill into the equation.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Proof read before posting please!! Fender is a bolt on. I think they have 1 or 2 Custom Shop set necks.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Every bolt on guitar is crap and every one that owns one should send it to me for environmentally friendly disposing !


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JacquesP said:


> Thanks Greco.
> Well, what I did was to tap (gently) with a small screwdriver on each pole, one at a time, for each pickup.
> There is "sound" coming from each pole, however, it is scratchy and very irregular: sometimes it does produce a sound, sometimes not and this is very chaotic/irregular as I tried it while turning the volume knobs.
> Seems also that two poles on one pickup act very strangely ... sometimes it does produce some sound, sometimes not.


Seems like you will be shopping for some pickups. 

Please keep us updated regarding the progress with bringing the guitar back to being playable. Thanks


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Show of hands, how many of you have a set neck strat? Boy those crickets are loud!!!


If I could get my hands on one of those set-neck Tele's from the 90's (for less than a kidney) I'd get on the Fender bus.


----------



## JacquesP (May 23, 2019)

greco said:


> Seems like you will be shopping for some pickups.
> 
> Please keep us updated regarding the progress with bringing the guitar back to being playable. Thanks


Will do !


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I'd be curious to know what it looks like under the pickups. If it is some sandwiched plywood like the guitar in the video below, I'd say it's only worth it as a sentimental decoration. As in the video, yours looks like it was made by someone who was working from a photo of a Les Paul, doing their best with the parts that they had. Does the neck fit well, or are there lots of gaps? 






Oddly, I thought it actually _sounded_ kinda cool, even if he thought it played terribly.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

troyhead said:


> I'd be curious to know what it looks like under the pickups. If it is some sandwiched plywood like the guitar in the video below, I'd say it's only worth it as a sentimental decoration. As in the video, yours looks like it was made by someone who was working from a photo of a Les Paul, doing their best with the parts that they had. Does the neck fit well, or are there lots of gaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly some substandard hardware & electronics.
I knew what the tuners were like from the back cover.
I once bought a Les Paul style neck from a Pawn Shop for a project that never happened & it had tuners like that (The plan was too replace the them any way)

However the top isn't a big deal to me.
My Les Paul copy has a similar style top but the body is solid wood, not plywood. (Done in the pancake style Gibson used in some of the Norlin years)
Many archtops use a similar idea for the top--so it wasn't something they reverse engineered, they borrowed it.
On my LP copy I did fill the gap around the pickups with wood to make them sturdier.
That was the only potential problem is there is less wood to hold them--but you can get that in an archtop as well.
(& yes high end arch tops do tend to use carved tops--& that is more work than what they did for the guitar in the video--so he's wrong on that)

I am certainly glad my LP copy didn't come with cheap hardware like this one though--and the pickups are humbuckers (Although they did become a bit microphonic.
On mine I changed the machine heads and the strap knobs & the jack plate (it was cracked--I used a metal one)
I do have a different bridge & tail piece--but that is cosmetic, not because the ones on it are trash.

So the guitar in the video was likely not that good--but I am sure there are people that would love it-or at least like it enough, for something to be redeemable on it.


----------

